# Scammed out of my guitar



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

I am a university student who was saving up for a new strat. To hold me over, I traded my old 1991 Gibson Les Paul Studio for a 1992 American Strat. I planned on selling the '92 eventually so I could buy the guitar I really wanted.

Anyways after the trade I found out the '92 is a fake. I tried to contact the guy and he disconnected all forms of communication.

I guess I won't be getting that guitar this year after all. Let me know if you see it.

1991 Gibson Les Paul Studio
Wine Red, Chrome Hardware
Noticeable scuff on the back of the neck
Serial # 90801449

Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Where does this cretin that scammed you live? Ottawa area?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Dude, there's been a slew of wine red LP studios on Otawa Kijiji this week but this one matches your description to tee:

ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Gibson-Les-Paul-Studio-W0QQAdIdZ68595637

(Edit: I'm not making that a proper URL -- just in case...you know...)

And I hate to be a downer but: good luck getting it back. Scams like this persist because they work and you have little to no recourse.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Where does this cretin that scammed you live? Ottawa area?


Yeah, he lives in central Ottawa I believe.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Dude, there's been a slew of wine red LP studios on Otawa Kijiji this week but this one matches your description to tee:
> 
> ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Gibson-Les-Paul-Studio-W0QQAdIdZ68595637
> 
> ...


Thanks - I know I have little hope of ever seeing it again. Just to let you know - that is actually my add from kijiji . That is the one he responded to. I decided to leave it up because I can tell people respond to it that it was stolen. These people are obviously in the market for a similar guitar so maybe they will come across it and tell me.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you got ripped off. Did you meet the guy face to face in Ottawa somewhere? I'd post as much info as I had about the guy (name, email etc) to avoid others here getting ripped off also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> Thanks - I know I have little hope of ever seeing it again. Just to let you know - that is actually my add from kijiji . That is the one he responded to. I decided to leave it up because I can tell people respond to it that it was stolen. These people are obviously in the market for a similar guitar so maybe they will come across it and tell me.


Ahh...that blows man. +1 to what bagpipe said about post more information.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Sorry to hear that you got ripped off. Did you meet the guy face to face in Ottawa somewhere? I'd post as much info as I had about the guy (name, email etc) to avoid others here getting ripped off also.


Yeah, I met him in Ottawa face to face. I don't remember to much about him because my eyes were on the guitar, but here is what I remember:

Went by the name "Vin Mase" ([email protected])
Mid to late '40s
Average height (below 6')
Pretty fat (large beer belly)
Wearing dark sunglasses
Put on a bit of a show "was having second thoughts about trading"

He sent me a picture of the headstock with the serial number before I met him, which was varified to be valid. I didn't notice that this picture did not match the serial number on the guitar until it was too late.

If you see this guy about a gear transaction, don't do it and stick around and try to get his license plate #.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that sucks. I've had dealings with so many folks in Ottawa and it has been good so far.

I'll keep an eye on your guitar as well as be on the lookout for this character. Sorry to hear about your guitar.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Just curious how do you know it's a fake? What is fake about it? Is it not a Fender or not American or what? What is the serial number?


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Just curious how do you know it's a fake? What is fake about it? Is it not a Fender or not American or what? What is the serial number?


It says fender and everything on the headstock. The serial number starts with TZ (fender does not make guitars that start with this serial number) but the 'T' is partially sanded off to make the serial number look real.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> It says fender and everything on the headstock. The serial number starts with TZ (fender does not make guitars that start with this serial number) but the 'T' is partially sanded off to make the serial number look real.


Could you post some pics of the guitar? Have you dismantled it to check the neck stamp? Poked in the cavities? I'm just curious to see it dissected now.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

ill talk to my band tonight and talk to a few others to see if they have heard anything. sorry to hear, about that. Good Luck


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

lookitsmarc said:


> It says fender and everything on the headstock. The serial number starts with TZ (fender does not make guitars that start with this serial number) but the 'T' is partially sanded off to make the serial number look real.


I work at Steve's music downtown. I'll let our repair guy know as well as the rest of the guitar staff. I'm sure this guy comes in now and again.

P.S. Some pics of the Strat as well as the pic he sent you would help...

Cheers,

R


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

lookitsmarc said:


> It says fender and everything on the headstock. The serial number starts with TZ (fender does not make guitars that start with this serial number) but the 'T' is partially sanded off to make the serial number look real.


A TZ serial number 

http://aceguitarshop.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=2


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> A TZ serial number
> 
> http://aceguitarshop.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=2


Trust me I read that article about 10 minutes too late 

I'll get some pictures up a little later, I don't have a camera available right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess the obvious question here is: why are the people making and pilfering fake guitars not using valid serial numbers? I mean, if we're down to a serial number to tell it's a fake seems like the next logical steps are: 1) pick a legit serial number; 2) profit.

Edit: never mind...I read the bit in that article about the Tele and the legit (but way off base) serial number. Oh me, oh my it's a minefield of nasty out there!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

A while ago I posted pics of three totally different counterfeit Strats that all sported the same serial number.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

How does it play and sound? Is it a total loss?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This is why I buy my music equipment only from sources I can trust. Mostly Long & Mcaquade. The same reason I buy all my Golf equipment from sources I trust. Mostly Golftown. Man I have 2 expensive hobbies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> This is why I buy my music equipment only from sources I can trust. Mostly Long & Mcaquade.


I dunno man. That sounds counterfeit to me: Long & Mcaquade....kind of like Gibsun. You sure that place you shop is on the level? :wink:


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

I am probably going to dip into my university money and get one from L&M or Lauzon. I love L&M's return policy.

Honestly, I can't tell you too much about the playability of the fake. I can't bear to play it really, I just get upset. It is under my bed right now. I just want to get a new guitar, and give the fake to my little cousin as his first guitar, and tell him not to sell it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I dunno man. That sounds counterfeit to me: Long & Mcaquade....kind of like Gibsun. You sure that place you shop is on the level? :wink:


Na they are really just loan sharks. The instrument's are a front to make it look legit. 

:rockon:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> I read the article too.....do Telecasters have an "Original Contour Body"???? The headstock says it does.


Nope. It says contoured to fit your tractor.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey man sorry you got scammed ,but how does the guitar play ,you must of tried it out when ya met the guy ,if it plays and sounds great personally I don't really care what it says on the headstock.:rockon:


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

This sucks. I really hope you get your guitar back. I never knew the Chinese started making knock-off strats. But as of yet its a lot easier to spot than the Les Pauls though. I hate how the serial is so big and ugly. 

Good luck


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm wondering..how did he first get in touch?...email, phone, cell?...


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

al3d said:


> I'm wondering..how did he first get in touch?...email, phone, cell?...


He emailed me.

I'll be honest I have barely played it at all. It just reminds me of the whole situation I am trying to forget.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll never do a guitar trade with someone I don't know ,unless they know someone I do too ,Pedals sure but not thru Kijji,or Craigslist only here ,TGP,or B&M (people can be idiots!)


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

This whole situation has made me weary of people's ethics. For example, I am currently selling my Wii + tons of games and check out this garbage reply I get:

.Good Day,

Thanks to your prompt response and I will love to make an instant purchase but before i do,is the item in good working conditon before posting it?if so please do withdraw the advert from craigslist,I don't mind adding an extra $20 for you to take the advert down from craigslist so that I can be rest assured that am in hand of the item.I also want you to know i will be making payment via check due to the nature of my job that is time consuming leaving me with little or no time, and it will be over night payment due to the distance. You don't need to bother your self with the shipment as i will take care of that.At the moment i will need you to provide me with the following information to facilitate the mailing of the check.

1.Your full name
2.Your mailing address be it residential or postal address(not P.O.box)
3.Your phone number.

Once again, I will like you to know that you will not be responsible for shipping.I will have my mover come over as soon as you have cashed the check to pick up the item.

I await your reply


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

That's a standard Craigslist/Kijiji scam email. You'll get a few of those when you post stuff. Just delete them. They can be indentified by "I will have my agent pick it up" lines and the fact that they never say precisely what it is they're buying from you.

Those have been around for a while now.

Gosh, I remember back in the way early 90's when it was alt.rec.guitar.forsale and a few other news groups like that. I bought and sold stuff with nothing but a few emails. No pictures (email didn't really support it and I was on a VT200 terminal anyways). No PayPal (MO or cheques). You'd send money, wait for it to clear, they'd send gear.

To the good old days, eh? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Another snake oil salesman coming at you Marc.

He wants to make an instant purchase with a cheque?In my book an instant
purchase is cash in my hand,or the other guys hand,if I'm buying.

Ask him for his personal info (for a laugh) and mention that when the cheque clears in 2 weeks time you will instantly ship the *"ITEM"*. 

I wonder how many unsuspecting people out there get scammed daily?
"Buyer Be Weary....very weary"

Jan


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that bro... ya never know who will $u&K ya over on a deal. It's not good at all when it happens. Most people are on the level and it makes it hard to see who is not when they present themselves well.

Bottom line get photos and research it before hand. Back a little while ago when i bought the Les Paul DC I ran into a couple of scammers... one guy would not sent a photo of the back of the headstock and the other was trying to hide a cracked neck... Build a set of criteria which you stick to no matter what and if the seller does not comply... move on.

Even then you may still get done but you will have atleast reduecd your chances... MOST SCAMMERS LIKE EASY PEASY LEMON SQUEEZY.

CRAIG


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Sorry to hear this happen to you,alot of scammers out there, and with all the fake items you really have to know what your getting. Gees I bought 3 rare guitars the last couple years, and paid alot of money for them. Makes me wonder now.
Hope they catch this guy.. he did it to you he is doing it too others. How about setting a trap?
Rick


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> This whole situation has made me weary of people's ethics. For example, I am currently selling my Wii + tons of games and check out this garbage reply I get:
> 
> .Good Day,....


I stop reading at "Good Day" and hit the "spam" button. That's a scammer. Guaranteed.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

iaresee said:


> To the good old days, eh? :food-smiley-004:


Sounds like here to me...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*scammer*

Do you notice when these scammers send there reply message it read's like, they are from a foreign country.

Rick


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Sounds like here to me...:smilie_flagge17:


In many ways: yea. It's like GC for sure. I do appreciate the size of this site, not too small so as to be insular, but not to big so as to be anonymous.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Look*

There is alot on Craigs list Toronto.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/search/msg?query=les+paul+studio&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max

Here is one from Ottawa
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/827804154.html


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

iaresee said:


> In many ways: yea. It's like GC for sure. I do appreciate the size of this site, not too small so as to be insular, but not to big so as to be anonymous.


Yup, this stuff is only possible when there's anonymity. In "the good old days" people knew each other, and you pulled a scam like this once, no-one would deal with you again because word would get around. Or someone would knock your teeth out.

Same goes for most crimes. Anonymity makes many bad things possible. When we all start to get to know each other, people behave with the knowledge that they'll be held accountable.

--- D


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Play that guitar and stop feeling sorry for yourself. Bolt-ons are the most dial-inable guitars ever. Ya can get her workin alright. When you get your degree you can buy a '59LP.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Stonesy said:


> Play that guitar and stop feeling sorry for yourself. Bolt-ons are the most dial-inable guitars ever. Ya can get her workin alright. When you get your degree you can buy a '59LP.



Geez. Hardly the point. If I found out my CS Nocaster was a fake I'd be devastated.


----------



## GreenBurst (Oct 1, 2006)

lookitsmarc said:


> Trust me I read that article about 10 minutes too late
> 
> I'll get some pictures up a little later, I don't have a camera available right now.


I don't know what's worse. The fake guitars or the guy trying to make money from them by selling the information needed to flush them out.


----------



## GreenBurst (Oct 1, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Do you notice when these scammers send there reply message it read's like, they are from a foreign country.
> 
> Rick


That's because they are. If you have time and are looking for some laughs check this out. www.419eater.com


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't want to get into a race war..on here but i seen a show one time, i think W-5.. where people in the USA where being scammed out of there retirement funds.. it was coming from Canada, the cops busted 5 foreigners , one out of the 5 went too court, one got deported and 3 fled ,never showed up for court.
I was surprised when they said alot of the scams are coming out of Canada.

Doesn't mean its all Foreigners coming into Canada, and I don't have a problem with people coming too this country to make a better life but i have to wonder what happens when, they can't get work, and they have a language problem which adds too it.

Rick


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Stonesy said:


> Play that guitar and stop feeling sorry for yourself. Bolt-ons are the most dial-inable guitars ever. Ya can get her workin alright. When you get your degree you can buy a '59LP.


If this happened to me I don't think I could bear to play it either. He lost a Gibson for a guitar that's maybe worth $100. That's pretty bitter fruit to swallow.


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

man that sucks


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> but i have to wonder what happens when, they can't get work, and they have a language problem which adds too it.
> 
> Rick


it's no excuse. canada hasn't allowed me to work since i came here 37 months ago. i haven't had to rip anyone off or do anything illegal to get by.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

I feel sorry knowing such an idiot lurking somewhere in Ottawa.
was once scammed and i know how bitter it felt...later i thought thats tuition paid.
:=(
In terms of doing business, for sure no one wants to take the risk dealing with that is someone not trustworthy, like a foreigner you never know. Then, you get scammed by a "kind hearted" local guy. Ridiculous but happens awful lot of times. One time is ok but two times then you probably stay away from places like Kijiji/CL/UsedEverywhere.

Worst case? I am a foreigner.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I would be willing to buy the fake strat off you. I am looking for a little project and that would fit the bill nicely...


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Stonesy said:


> Play that guitar and stop feeling sorry for yourself.


The problem isn't so much that the guitar could be terrible, it's that he traded a guitar that was worth more $ for one that was worth a lot less.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah, exactly....I would be gone to find that douchebag with a louisville slugger etc....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

soundhound6 said:


> Another snake oil salesman coming at you Marc.
> 
> He wants to make an instant purchase with a cheque?In my book an instant
> purchase is cash in my hand,or the other guys hand,if I'm buying.
> ...


I'd email to just send the cash with the guy thats picking it up.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Email him again saying that you picked up another Les Paul, you're not bonding with it and are wondering if he has anything else to trade.


----------

